# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ищу товарища

## Anonymous

Парни, может кто знает: Алексей Лукьянов должен был выпускаться в 1997г , служил вроде в Североморске

----------


## Nazar

> Парни, может кто знает: Алексей Лукьянов должен был выпускаться в 1997г , служил вроде в Североморске


А откуда он выпускался? и где именно в Североморске он служил?,просто у меня есть приятель Алексей Лукьянов,служивщий срочную в Североморске,в полку связи,но он выпускался в 1995 году и из школы.

----------


## Anonymous

Блин коряво вопрос задал- сори.. Выпускался из Сызрани в 97 г

----------

